# Fast question on violin



## Hanspwnz

Hi, I forgot to ask my teacher this, but (just started to use 4th finger), when I have to use the 4th finger on the A string, should I then put all my fingers on the string, or just the first + second + fourth, or how?

Thx


----------



## oogabooha

Ideally to get the positioning right, you're better off using your fourth finger with the other 3 fingers, to let the placement of your hand solidify itself. However, as you become a more experienced player and start to incorporate a voice (and consequentially vibrato), you'll find that it is more difficult to do this and keep your voice flowing. From there you just do whatever you feel like for the most part, but in order to control your vibrato (and prevent too much work on the fourth finger, which can lead to tendonitis) it's best to anchor your first and vibrate the using the first as a base, which will then vibrate the fourth finger.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

As said above when you start vibrato you will have to lift all fingers up except for the one you are vibrating with, until then when placing your fourth finger down you should put all other fingers down also (it helps you stay in place and in tune). When you start playing octaves it is very helpful because you will hopefully automatically keep your middle fingers down.


----------



## Hanspwnz

Okay, thanks a lot. I'm also having trouble just putting my fourth finger on the string. Seems really hard to hit it accurately, even at slow speed. Almost uncontrollable. Is this normal?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Hanspwnz said:


> Okay, thanks a lot. I'm also having trouble just putting my fourth finger on the string. Seems really hard to hit it accurately, even at slow speed. Almost uncontrollable. Is this normal?


Um... I don't know actually. The fourth finger is really hard for beginners, everyone hates it... I suppose it is hard to put it on the string on the right place.

But do keep at it, fourth fingers come in very handy, and sometimes later on you'll wish you had a fifth. :lol:

Edit: Just asked my grandmother and she says it is quite possible, everyone's different after all.


----------



## Hanspwnz

Alright, thanks for all the good responses MaestroViolinist 

Can you tell me, as a last question, how long does it usually take before one gets to learn vibrato? I started some 4-5 months ago, and I'm on piece 11 in suzuki book 1. My teacher says I'm doing good. 

How long does it normally take? 1, 2 or more years? Or the start of book 4? When? 

Ty


----------



## MaestroViolinist

No worries Hanspwnz  

I think I started using vibrato in grade 2 or 3 AMEB... So that was in my second year of learning. But it doesn't matter what books or grades you are doing, it's once you're pretty sure you know where you're putting your fingers on the strings with the right intonation. It really depends on how fast you are learning, though probably a year. Your teacher should tell you when they think you should start using it anyway. 

When you do start learning vibrato, try to learn both the wrist and the whole arm vibrato. Because I learnt the wrist, and now 5 years later, I have to learn the the arm one, and it's really annoying. So learn them both together when you're beginning. 

:tiphat:


----------



## Novelette

Just like everyone said, use all fingers in order to learn the correct positions of the fingers. With a month of doing that, maximum, you should gain good sense about it.

As you advance, you will stop hating using the fourth finger and even find it a far better position than the open E. Even further down the road, the upper positions will become easier and easier, until you are fully convinced of their usefulness. Bach's Double Concerto taught me to appreciate the third position.

Good luck practicing! You might practice in front of the a mirror to gain a good sense of posture. It might be a bit odd at first playing in the bathroom in front of the mirror, but it helps you quickly become comfortable with, and thus maintain, ideal form.


----------



## Hanspwnz

Hi, thx for all the great replies, sounds good! Trying to get my intonation good then.


----------

